# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Το έχετε ξανακούσει?

## IscarioTis

Σημερα πηγα να παρω φαγητο για το Ρινο μου και τον Πακο μου κ μ δωσανε δωρο αυτο εδω εσεις τι λετε το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?μου οτι το τρωνε κ τα 2 ειδη αλλα δεν μου γεμιζουν το ματι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ηλιοσπορος λαδιου μ ειπαν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panos70

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα πολυ σκονη βλεπω , να εχουν ,και αν οι σπορου δεν γυαλιζουν και δεν ειναι ολοκληροι αλλα μισοί  σαν φαγωμενοι απο ποντικια εγω θα ημουν επιφυλακτικος ,και κοτσανακια βλεπω σαν να σκουπισανε απο πατωμα η σαν να ηταν οι τελευταιοι στο τσουβαλι τωρα εσυ ξερεις ......

----------


## IscarioTis

Τους εχω βαλει ηδη στα σκουπιδια απλα ειμαι περιεργος δεν ειχα ξανακουσει ηλιοσπορο λαδιου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εννοουν τον μεγαλο απλα σε μεγεθος ηλιοσπορο 

θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να τους ειχες κρατησει και να εβαζες για φυτρα ... φυτρο μπορει να βγαζανε αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι θα ειχαν και θρεπτικο χνουδακι ασπεργιλλου ...

----------


## nbaxevan

απο όσο μπορώ να δω είναι ηλιοσπορος που χρησιμοποιουν για την παραγωγή ηλιελαιου και είναι οπως τον μαζέψανε απο το χωράφι. ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις  τι φαρμακα η μικριβιακό φορτίο μπορεί να έχει

----------


## jk21

helianthus tuberosus   ειναι το φυτο που μας δινει τους μικρους ηλιοσπορους

και 

helianthus annuus ειναι το γνωστο μας ηλιοτροπιο που δινει τον βιομηχανικο ηλιοσπορο το μεγαλο που δινει το ηλιελαιο και μεγαλο σπορο πιο φθηνο

----------


## panos70

Λογο οτι ειμαι απο αγροτικη περιοχη κι απο οσο γνωριζω και τα βλεπω καθημερινα ,ο σπορος για λαδι ειναι ποιο μικρος απο τους αλλους που τρωμε , αλλα ειναι φουλ στο λαδι , δλδ δεν κανουν για φαγητο σε αντιθεση με τους αλλους που τους τρωμε χωρις να νιωθουμε τοσο λαδι στο στομα μας , να πω πως φυτοφαρμακα δεν εχουν καθολου σε σχεση ας πουμε με το καλαμποκι που κι αυτο το κανουν λαδι , και το ηλιελαιο ειναι ποιο υγιεινο σε σχεση με τα αλλα λαδια τηγανισματος ,(αλλα ξεφυγα απο το θεμα)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν πειραζει εχουν πεταχτει ηδη γτ κ η σακουλα ψιλοκολλαγε απ εξω και μου φανηκε παραξενο,οταν τους ρωτησα μ ειπαν πως ειναι απο το λαδι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ναι .... βγηκε εξω απ το κελυφος .Τι αλλο θα ακουσω ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Επειδη χτες ανταλλαξαμε δωρα με τον Κ.Ανδρεα σημερα πηγα να ψαξω για ηλιοσπορο που τρωνε τα γαρδελια



Γιαυτον τον ηλιοσπορο τι λετε?
Για να ακουσω γνωμες ηθελα να παρω παραπανω απο 1 σακουλακια αλλα το σφησα να μου πειτε γνωμες πρωτα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Φαίνεται να είναι ηλιόσπορος micro, αν και δεν μπορώ να δώ το μέγεθός του από τη φωτογραφία.
Εγώ τον δίνω στα πουλιά και το τρώνε μια χαρά.

----------


## kostas karderines

Είναι καλό,το τρώνε πολύ!Αλλά μην αγοράζεις ποσότητα γιατί πιάνει "πεταλουδίτσα "!Εκτός και αν το βάζεις στο ψυγείο .

----------


## petran

> Επειδη χτες ανταλλαξαμε δωρα με τον Κ.Ανδρεα


Ωραια,αντε κ να βγειτε για φαγητο.
Κερακια,κοκκινο κρασι,καλη μουσικη  ::  :Party0028:  :rollhappy:

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωραια κωστα θα το βαλω μεσα στο ψυγειο τοτε ευχαριστω για το τιπ

----------


## jk21

> helianthus tuberosus   ειναι το φυτο που μας δινει τους μικρους ηλιοσπορους


απο αυτο το φυτο ειναι 

στο εμποριο καποιοι τον λενε και ηλιοσπορο υβριδιο (ειναι προς το καφετι χρωμα , οχι εντελως μαυρος )

περι αποδοχης , εχουν ηδη μιλησει τα παιδια

----------

